# Soaring Angels



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*The Orks of Hounourus Prime*​
With a roar the large cheiftan charged, swinging his large bulky chopper and encouraging his mob forward towards the ordered line of Imperial Guardsmen, but the oratory of the cheiftan was cut short as his head was loped off by a power axe, staining the robes over Caleb's armour with the xeno's brackish blood.

"For the Emperor, for Sanguinius!" Caleb bellowed over the vox, getting similiar replies as he activated his ornate jump pack and soared into the ranks of the greenskins, causing terror and chaos where they landed, the heart ripped of the Orks attack all the greenskins could do was try to escape the sons of Sanguinius as they ripped into the bulky orks.

The veteran warriors of Caleb's squad, golden helmets told of the the gore that their blood red armour hid, as they tore through the ranks of orks, killing more and more with each step, but then the Orks began to turn and run back into the fight, with a core of orks clad in black armor from head to toes and carrying a crude idol leading them.

"Sergeant Valedictus, come in" came the reedy voice of one of the Imperial commanders " pull back to the LZ and defend it, orders from Segmentum Command is to pull out and glass the planet understood?"

"This is Valedictus, what about the wounded?" replied Caleb as he parried a frenzied orks attack, and emptied his bolt pistol's clip into the ork's torso

"Already out, and the guardsmen have already left except the force assigned with you, and they are facing heavy assault at the LZ so move marine!" replied the commander, his voice tinged with tones of frustration

"I will be done" and then he switched to the Blood Angels vox channels, " all Blood Angels move to the LZ, I repeat all Blood Angels space marines get to the LZ!, If you don't get there soon may the Emperor be with you" 

"Squad, activate jump packs and head to the LZ, we are leaving!" and without another word Caleb soared into the air, towards the LZ and towards one of the bloodiest battles of the soaring Blood Angel's life


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

cool....cool....cool.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

As Caleb dropped inside the defensive perimeter of the LZ, the scene that met him was one he had problems forgetting; corpses of fallen Imperial guardsmen were everywhere, each bore marks of brutal strength, arms ripped of, heads and legs also dismantled in the same manner, some corpses were only half there, the remainder Emperor knows where.

"What happened here?" Caleb asked a pale faced Junior Officer staggering past a veritable lake of blood.

"th,th,th...that monster ork did this, it tore through the defenses and killed any who were in it's way but as soon as we pulled back to the hangar it stopped attacking and just stood there" replied the officer, fainting dead on the spot.

"All Blood Angels marines form on me" Caleb ordered over the vox channel, relaying his position, and to Caleb's left and right dropped assault marines, and a devastator squad trudged through the mud towards Caleb, followed by a scout squad, after sounding off all the Blood Angel stood silent around the veteran, then a scout marine stood forward and asked

" What now?"

"We go to the hangar and support the surviving guardsmen" replied the Sergeant

"No good" replied one of the assault marines next to Caleb "My squad just came from there, its littered with the dead and all the ships are destroyed"

"Well lets find some supplies and ammo, barricade the hangar, and find any survivors and wounded and most importantly we have to find a vox-caster and call in evac" ordered the Veteran sergeant to his younger brethren, who sprang up and carried out his orders, and silently to himself Caleb Valedictus prayed to the Emperor and his primarch "Let us survive".


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

The astartes had work fast and well, constructing defenses under the watchful eye of a recently found tech marine, who had been unconscious under a collapsed barracks, they had scoured the LZ area for anything usable, coming across weapon caches, foxholes full of shaken Guardsmen and the tech marines wandering servitors.

By the time they found the HQ Vox-Caster the had well dug-in positions and had plenty of men manning the defenses and guarding all the wounded and medics.

"Brother-Tech marine are you able to repair this vox-caster" Caleb asked as he held out the heavy machine to his gene brother

"Yes, I can Brother-Sergeant" replied Varsin as he took the vox-caster from Caleb's hand and set to work, moments later he pronounced the repair done and handed it back to his commander, saying " here it is, operational"

"Thank you brother" replied Caleb with a small bow to the marine and he activated the vox, " Command this is Blood Angel Caleb Valedictus, I need immediate evac, over"

"You're still alive? we got reports that Ork overran you position" came a startled reply

"Yes that did happen, but my force came after the attack, found the survivors and formed a defense, but that aside we need off this planet now!"

"Confirmed, Thunderhawks inbound, but reading report and mob of orks nearing your position" replied the communications officer

"Acknowledged,over" and Caleb slammed the handset down and activated his vox headpiece, " all squads prepare for immediate attack" and Caleb put his helmet on "They are coming...."


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

"Onward soaring Angels Marching out to War"


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

The sound of the orks reached the Imperial position long before they came into sight, but the defenders had already hidden, the remaining Imperial guardsmen were in hidden foxholes, with the last few Kasrkin at the most vital positions, the space marines hid in the camouflaged trenches around the hangar, and the scouts hidden atop the roof with sniper rifles trained on the camp entrance.

But none of them were expecting what they saw, a huge ork and so big it made the Nobs surrounding it seem tiny and with a roar the sound similar to a battle cannon, the Warboss and his nob squad charged into the compound and stopped in the central area in front of the hangar

"Where all dose dead 'umies, I left un ere" the warboss mused, deep concentration writ across his bestial features, and then the warboss yelled "Boyz get in ere we gots us a fight!" and with two loud cracks, the nobs on the left and right of the warboss fell, with gaping holes through their foreheads.

"All squads attack!" Caleb roared over the vox channels and was replied by the roar of heavy bolter fire shredding into the Ork mobs charging through the compound gates, sniper rifle fire dropping more Nobs and the whip crack of lasgun fire coming from the foxholes and the high pitched scream of the assault marines jet packs, as the tore out chunks of the milling mobs of orks.

Then Caleb activated his jump pack and sored towards the Warboss, closely followed by his veteran squad, with a righteous roar of fury the Veteran sergeant hacked into the large ork with his power axe, splitting the xenos from head to crotch, Caleb straitened himself up, yanking his axe from the blood sodden earth, wathcing as the Orks started panicking; fighting amongst themselves in a desperate attempt to flee, but were cut down but the scything heavy bolter fire, lasgun volleys and the fury of the assault squads attacks.

After the Orks had been exterminated the sergeant from the devastator squad reported the losses to Caleb, during the battle three astartes had fallen, along with an kasrkin sergeant, also ten guardsmen were wounded and one of the assault sergeants had lost an hand and was being treated by the apothecary.

Then the vox-caster started beeping, Caleb picked up the hand set and was met by the voice of his Captain " Sergeant, thunderhawks are 3 minutes from you position, get ready to leave"

"Yessir" and Caleb put the handset back on its rest " All squads when the evac gets here get the wounded on first, so move!"

later, after the imperial fleet turned the planet's surface to glass, in the chapel of the Battle Barge _Angel's Fury _ Caleb was and his squad were promoted to the 1st company by Commander Dante himself and were all gifted with terminator honors, and thus ended the Ork infestation of Hounourus Prime.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Hidden Hunters*​
"SERGEANT DUCK!"

not knowing who called his rank but trusting the voice of this unknown brother, Caleb ducked and felt and intense stream of heat blast above his head, scorching off eye-brows . Standing up he looked over the source of the warning that saved his live and saw the sanguinary priest Corbulo, with a short nod he said "Than you brother-priest"

"No thanks needed brother, it is my duty to care for the sons of Sanguinius" replied the apothecary, as he let of a few burst off from his bolt pistol felling more fire warriors as they exposed their bodies from cover to shoot the veteran squad.

As more fire warriors opened fire the cover that the squad hid behind, started to crumble and get plucked away by the intense volleys of plasma fire, when the firing started to die down Caleb ordered his squad to jump out of range with their jetpacks, but as the squad lifted up from the ground, Corbulo's jetback was hit by a stream of plasma disabling one of the jump jets sending the sanguinary priest crashing down to the rubble strewn city streets, seeing the apothecary fall he directed his squad to the ground with hand signs.

As the squad descended they saw the priest put himself from the rubble and de-attach his jumpjets from his armor "Well since we are all here let walk back to base" the Blood angel said as he checked his wrist mounted auspex and headed toward the Blood Angels forward base camp.

They made it to the camp and were ordered back onto the ships by Commander Dante, but when the Blood angels boarded the ship the patient hunters sprung their trap......


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Go Blood Angels!!!


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

As the Imperial fleet aimed their guns to the city below the astropaths on board the _Angel's Fury _ yelped in surprise, yelling hysterically to the fleet's space marine Admiral "Lord, enemy ship are heading towards us from the other side of the moon!"

with seemingly no emotion at all the Admiral picked up and spoke into the vox handset on his plush command chair's armrest "All ships, disregard previous order and prepare for ship to ship combat, I repeat prepare for ship to ship combat"

as Caleb heard the announcement over the speakers in the hangar bay he turned to the astropath of the Thunderhawk he recently had just been riding in, "Astropath what has happened?"

"A fleet of those filthy Tau xenos has rounded the moon and are coming withing gun range, also you are to report to the bridge" replied the astropath

when Caleb got to the bridge he was surprised to be surrounded by other members of the 1st company and to be met by the fleet admiral

"Brothers we have a problem"........


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm running out of things to say hear guess I'll just have to repeat myself so um... cool?


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"The Tau's ships guns out-range our own and if we faced them head on we would take to many losses, so I'm here asking you to board enemy ships and distract it's crew, while small taskforces will disable vital systems, any objections?" asked the Astartes fleet master

After nobody answered Caleb stepped forward and asked "Sir, when do we begin?"

Caleb compulsively checked his armor and weapons over and over, all the time singing hymns to his primarch ,praying to the machine spirit of his terminator armor, as his shuttle hurtled towards the tau fleet unapposed until they were feet from the sides of the tau ships, and latched on and burning a hole in the ship's side.

Caleb unbuckled himself from his seat, and stood up and checked the readings on his auspex " Terminators, on the other side of this door is an empty room but we'll need to cut through the bulkhead and seal it so we dot get sucked into space, but once we get inside we shall show those xeno's the wrath of the Blood Angels" 

And then the door smashed down onto the metal floor of the Tau ship and the Terminators charged towards the bulkhead ripping the door open and welding it back with bursts from their flamers, and started moving towards the bridge, running into no resistance as the approached the bridge, once in the bridge, Caleb felt uneasy because the bridge was empty "Where are they?"

And the vox communications coming from the saboteur squad reported that the parts of the ship they had been to were also empty.

Then a report came from the thunderhawk gunship stationed close to the tau ship reported that none of the squads encountered resistance from their ships and were planning to return to fleet.

After hearing this Caleb activated his helmet's in built vox and said " All Blood Angels head to the bridge and wait for the thunderhawk, and with a flick of his thoughts he changed the vox channel and addresed the pilot of the thunderhawk " Pilot, go to the tau hangar and wait for our squads"

"Yessir"

Once the marines landed back on the _Angel's Fury_ Caleb headed toward the ships bridge and reported to the admiral the details of the boarding of the tau ship

"This isn't good" the captain said, running his hand through his course close shaven hair "Did you disable the ships systems?"

"Yessir, now they are only floating hulks"

"Right, you're dismissed"

But nothing is what is seems.........


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

back onboard the Blood Angel's battle barge, when the hulking Blood Angel opened the door leading out of the bridge, after making his report to the shipmaster, he was surprised to meet the pulse rifles of a firewarrior squad leveled at him, a white helmeted Tau warrior bark a guttural order and the squad fired a volley at the space marine, Caleb narrowly dodged the hail of plasma fire by ducking behind the blast doors and listened to the shots thunk against the door.

Thanking his space marine training Caleb swung his body around the door and let off a few shots with his storm bolter before his charged the fire warriors, swinging his power-axe back and forth, killing more firewarriors with each swing , but as soon as he finished another squad rounded the corner and opened fire upon the terminator, most of the shots missing, but before they could take proper aim they were torn apart by Caleb's squad-mates

"Thank you brothers, but how did these xenos get on-board?" asked Caleb as he wiped bluish blood off his axe.

from behind Caleb came the rough voice of one of the Blood Angels Librarians, Cephesus Barakiel, made the battle hardened terminator's spine chill " They snuck on with you, your thunderhawks were boarded and the infitrated our ships but I was alerted by their commanders slight signature in the warp and sent teams to scour the ship and kill them all"

"Well what now?" asked Caleb

"We are going back planet-side and cleansing the planet of the Tau"

and Caleb thought '_not again....._'


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

nice work so far well done mate


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks mate I would write more but I'm at school, so I better scarper before the Teacher finds out I'm on the forums


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

zboy234 said:


> Thanks mate I would write more but I'm at school, so I better scarper before the Teacher finds out I'm on the forums


Ha I'm in college and we get to go on anything we want (well... Porn being an exception of course) but your welcome um... enjoy school?:dunno:


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Enjoy school that is as sad as it sounds :biggrin: sorry guys but no more new installments till the 8th and 9th of Feb


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Sanguinius give me strength' moaned one of the Veteran marines as he burst out from the carbon scorched drop-pod

"Whats the matter with you?" demanded Caleb as he hefted his power-axe out of a storage locker.

"Come look sergeant"

When Caleb exited the drop pod he was met with a scene of carnage, Tau bodies were heaped everywhere most with blasphemous signs carved into their blue bodies, as Caleb walked further towards the piled dead he saw the symbol of one of his chapters most hated foes, The gene sons of Horus, the Black Legion.

As Caleb muttered a prayer against corruption a chaos spawn errupted from under the Tau, the beasts mouths screaming as if in pain, and it charged the seargeant, who whipped up his axe in time to avoid his arm being ripped off his body, and with a snort of disdain the sergeant leveled his melta and released a burst of super heated air.

When the spawn had become a puddle of slag, the sergeant faced his men and said, "Prepare yourselves for the fight of your lives"............


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Pretty sweet


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Bloody Daemons and Angels*​
Spiked and scarred drop-pods crashed down around them, spewing Black Legion space marines, the drop-pods weaponry sputtered to life, launching high caliber rounds at the Blood Angel terminators, who promptly activated their teleporters and re-appeared outside of the ring of drop pods, the squad's two autocannons and the combi-bolters of the rest lay down a hail of plasma, solid slug and melta shots, punching huge holes in the warped drop-pod, detonating two before the enemy marines returned fire.

"Destroy them brothers!" bellowed one of the auto cannon armed terminators, his armor lit by his weapons muzzle flash, casting threatening shadows and making him look like a feral avatar of vengeance.

Caleb emptied the magazine of his weapon and when the tracer he placed second to last rocketed out of the gun muzzle he was already replacing the magazine, his hands doing their reloading trick, slam the clip in, cock the weapon and squeeze the trigger.

The traitors took cover from the murderous fire of the terminators, hiding as best they could behind the derelict pods, returning fire now and again, one marine in the center of the circle of drop pods had produced a icon of Khorne and was chanting some unholy summoning, the icon glowed red and a un earthly howl split the air as Bloodletters arrived in bursts of flame, charging towards the Blood Angels wreathed in flames, some of the faster terminators were able to kill a few of the daemons with their bolters before the blood god's children got within arms length, Caleb ducked below one of the bloodletters sword and brought up his power fist, caving in the daemons chest, Caleb dodged another wild swipe and dropped his bolter and picked up his axe in a fluid movement, continuing into a return swing and beheading another daemon.

"Push them back into the pit from whence they came!" roared Caleb, blocking a screaming daemon weapon and battering his opponents face with the haft of his axe, then swinging a wild punch, crushing bone, blood and sinew with his powerfist and sending another soulless beast back to the warp.

To their credit the two autocannon armed terminators kept the chaos marines behind cover with sporadic bursts from their weapons, killing a few, and keeping any retaliation small arms fire at bay, slowly but surely the terminators got the better of the bloodletter and killed the last remaining, and charged straight into the chaos marines, cutting through the ancient warriors with eased, scattering them and surrounding them, Caleb ended the skirmish by killing the aspiring champion who commaded the other marines, who seeing their leader dead ,collapsed and died silently but bravely.

"Call in the thunderhawks the LZ has been secured" Caleb ordered wearily


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't believe I only just found about this story.

Bloody good stuff. When we gonna have more?


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

This is very well written. Also very highly amazing.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

next part woohooo!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RAGE AND HONOUR*​
The rest of the Blood Angel’s first company made a rapid planetfall, securing and reinforcing the objectives taken by the Terminators, relieving them so they could return to base and receive fresh orders, squad Valedictus were waiting outside Commander Dante’s tent with three other squads, every squad’s sergeant was inside with the Blood Angel’s chapter master.

“Lord Dante, where are we to attack next?” asked a brown skinned terminator sergeant.

_' Kesio' _,Caleb remembered

“All of your terminators, sergeant, are going to attack the orbital defense batteries plasma generators, cutting the remaining Tau from their heaviest guns, while Sergeants Gilec and Valedictus will dismantle anything that tries to get in your squads way, while Sergeant Balthused will be overseeing the sabotaging of the enemy’s communincations, that should allow us to wrest the city back into Imperial control and allow us to have a more of ad presence on the planet, and you all will be under the direct command of Chaplain Baalis” instructed Dante, seemingly as an afterthought, “The rest of our forces will hold in the outskirts of the city until you have confirmed the completion of your objectives, the scouts who will be accompanying you will take positions in the citadel and you terminators are to cause as much hell until you must retreat back to the ships, you will be ready to leave at 0830 hours tonight, dismissed”

The sergeants nodded and walked out of the tent, telling the veterans of their orders and organizing them for the mission, Caleb was discussing with the Chaplain on the plan for after the destruction of the generators when one of his squad’s terminators told him that the Chapter master wanted to speak with him again. Caleb, excused himself and walked back into the tent and looked over to his commander and asked;

“Lord you requested my presence?”

“Sergeant Valedictus, a small alteration in your orders after the destruction of the plasma generators, reports indicate that the Tau have taken Grey Knights prisoner,” Commander Dante replied “along with the Inquisitor Lord who were leading an investigation into a suspected daemonic presence in a ancient palace, previously belonging to an heretical cardinal, the Tau had happened upon them in the palace’s catacombs”

“The Tau captured Grey Knights?” asked Caleb, worried

“Yes, now they are currently held in the middle of the fortress, two scout squads will be diverted to help you and a squadron thunderhawks will retrieve you and the daemon hunters in the old trade districts near the palace, with any luck you will escape before we launch the main assault” continued Dante, his face showing little emotion “we cant give you any more time”


“That will be plenty my lord, that will be plenty” replied Caleb gravely…..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The last few hours had been a blur for Caleb, he vaguely remembered teleporting to the orbiting ships above and making sure his squad’s armor and weapons were fully operational, as well as making sure the sergeants of the other terminator squads were briefed on the change of plans

[ALL TERMINATORS, REPORT TO TELEPORTATION CHAMBER]

Caleb put his helmet on, the seals in the neck join hissing and clinking, Caleb hefted his power axe and clipped in onto his belt, made sure his melta-gun was fully fueled and operational and his powerfist was working, before he walked out into the maze like bowels of the ship.

When he arrived at the teleportation chamber he was one of the last to arrive, , a Tech -Marine turned to the senior veteran and droned, “All present, good, prepare for teleportation, directly after the Chaplain’s blessings”

The Chaplain walked among his flock, speaking to each space marine in turn, then blessing them before he walked on to the next, when the Chaplain reached Caleb he said, “Brother, the honor of the Chapter goes with you, show the filthy xenos what the sons of Sanguinius do to those who pollute the Emperor’s realm with their filthy footsteps,sully the honor of the Grey Knights and in the name of the Primarch, the Immortal Emperor I bless you and your wargear, give praise to Him and his son, our father and victory and glory will be yours eternal”

“Thanks to you Brother Chaplain” intoned Caleb, putting his clenched fist over the aquilla on his armor in salute, and stood up. Once the Chaplain had finished his blessing and taken his place with Sergeant Kesio’s squad, the Tech Marine in charge of the teleportation ceremony voice crackled over the speakers in their helmets;

“Teleportation in 3, 2, 1” 

Caleb’s stomach did a somersault as the infinite, gibbering insanity that was the warp rushed around Caleb, his armor serving as a bulwark against the maelstrom, then it all stopped. Caleb found himself staring into the face of a Fire Warrior, the xeno’s face grimaced in surprise, then in pain as Caleb smashed his powerfist through the Tau’s head, coating his hands in the alien’s dark blood.

Caleb roared out to his men, “BY THE BLOOD OF SANGUINIUS, KILL THEM ALL!”

The room erupted into a hail of death, heavy slugs ripped through armor into soft flesh and hot plasma clawed deep ruts into the ancient Terminator armor, Caleb himself got hit three times before he was in amongst the Tau, tearing through them with unbridled ferocity, killing most of the blue skinned aliens before the rest of his squad caught up.

Caleb slapped down his bloodlust, hard, forcing himself to think like a sergeant, not a berserker, with his world rid of a red haze he saw the trio of railgun armed battle suits clamber towards them, knowing from grim experience, if those guns started firing at them, Blood angels would start dying fast so he roared into the vox .

[ALL BLOOD ANGELS FIND COVER; BATTLE SUITS HAVE ARRIVED WITH RAILGUNS!]

Most of the terminators ducked behind thick support columns, while Caleb’s squad had no such advantage, Caleb screamed at his men, “Engage teleporters NOW!” the sergeant disappeared in a flash of blue light, reappearing behind the Tau veterans, with murder in his eyes, his helmet long since discarded, and his power axe in hand.

Caleb leaped at the suits toppling two and taking the last one upright, smashing into it with fist and axe, tearing large holes in the suit, but the veteran didn’t stop there, dropping his axe, he tore of the two deadly rail guns of the machine, then turning to wallop the two other suits as they got up, sending both back, hydraulic tendons screaming, onto the ground, Caleb roared and pulled out his melta sending two streams of hot air into the suit still barely standing and into one of the fallen suits, rounding on the last, Caleb pulled the trigger……
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
thats it for now add more after a few replies:angel:


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

BRIEF ENCOUNTERS​
Super heated air seared through the shoulder of the battle suit, Caleb's attention diverted to the Chaos Terminators who had just appeared, guns blazing, the traitorous Black Legionnaires had pinned down the Blood Angels, bolter shots plucked away at the columns the loyalists were hiding behind.

Caleb turned to face this threat, all sense of tactical awareness gone, only the urge to tear apart the sons of Horus, a Terminator armored aspiring champion walked towards Caleb, roaring his challenge to the veteran marine, Caleb replied by catapulting himself at the champion, impacting with a shoulder, driving the champion back a step, but Caleb used his momentum and threw it behind his powerfist, connecting with the Champions shoulder pad, cracking the ceramite and angering the Champion.

With a scream, “For the Dark Gods!” the Champion struck back with his mutated talons, the ebony claws screeched as they dug furrows into Caleb’s armor, Caleb roared in surprise and caught the Champions hand, crushing it in his power fist, with a wet sucking sound Caleb tore the hand off at the wrist, and kicked the Champion to the ground, turning and walking over to the recently abandoned Tau battlesuit Caleb retrieved his power axe, and turned back to the recovering Champion, who had proved his Space Marine origins and was already back on his feet power sword in-hand, face pale and breathing heavily.

Caleb stood straight and asked , “Do you repent?”

“I have been sorry for what my father did to the imperium ever since the heresy, I am sorry for the weakness he showed, But I do not repent for trying to save the Imperium from what the emperor was leading us to!” replied the terminator

“Stop your lies they wont save you now!” Caleb roared back

“Keep spouting your ignorant dogma I have made peace with myself so do what you must Angel” cackled the Champion, and then he swung his sword, narrowly missing Caleb’s throat, only to soar through empty space, Caleb had ducked under the Champion’s attack and now swung his axe upwards, cleaving from crotch to collarbone, he nimbly stepped away as the traitor’s insides spewed onto the floor. 

One of the Chaos Terminators watching started clapping slowly and called out “Thanks for that loyalist, you just rid me of some competition, now we’ll take our leave” and without another word the terminators disappeared, Caleb found his helmet at the foot of a pillar and put it on, tactical readings flashed over the display, pic-displays showed the progress of the scout units infiltration, one scout sergeant said over the strike forces sub-vox frequency, “Grey Knight position confirmed, activating beacon now”

“Acknowledged” replied Caleb, switching to another frequency, “Chaplain, my squad will go secure the Grey Knights”

“Do what you must sergeant, may the Emperor guide your blades” replied the Chaplain

“And yours too Brother” when he saw his squad-mates around him he said “Teleport in 3,2,1…”


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*FREEDOM CALLS​*With a flash of light the terminator's appeared in the middle of a hallway, each astarted back-to-back with a squad-mate weapons at the ready, when the veteran's saw no forthcoming opponents Caleb activated his vox

[Scout Squad alpha-one, this is Squad Valedictus, report]

[Fully operational, we are at observation positions]

[Confirmed, any data on the guards numbers?]

[fifteen fire warriors, and a roving patrol of stealth suits]

[Good, have your squad engage the stealth suits, once we have dealt with the guards we will move to support]

[Acknowledged, may the Emperor be with you, Brother, alpha-one out]

Caleb linked his vox to the squad's sub-frequency, "Brothers the target is in the next room, we will enter and dispatch the guards while our scout support deals with any patrols, with any luck the knight's equipment will have been retrieved and en-route to the base, am I clear?"

The squad acknowledged, and each terminator checked his weaponry, while Caleb holstered his melta gun and pulled out his axe.

[TERMINATORS ATTACK!!!]

Caleb broke through the flimsy door, bringing along most of the door frame and the ajoining masonry, Caleb kept moving, the Terminator's bulk rammed into the frail Fire Warriors, the sergeant sent three flying with one fell sweep of his axe, the xenos hit the far wall and stopped moving completely, Caleb roared and hungrily searched for his next opponent, Caleb felt a sharp pain in his side, turning he found the muzzle of the xenos leader, Keeping true to his superhuman abilities, Caleb ducked under the weapon and stapped with the pike on end of his axe's shaft, impaling the tau.

By the time Caleb had shoved the lifeless blue skinned corpse of his axe, the venerable warriors of his squad had finished with their foes and now were moving to free their imprisoned bretheren.

The five knights were suspended off the ground, their arms and legs glowing with a blue nimbus of light, Caleb spied what appeared to be some form of controls and smashed it apart with his fist.

"Brothers freedom calls, let us leave this place" Caleb said adressing the Grey Knights.....


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

very great story, im interested to see just how many weapons Caleb has.. so far he has a melta, a power fist, a storm bolter, a bolter, and a power axe... i would like to see the model of this guy, he would look badass with a power axe strapped over his back, melta in hand and the storm bolter hanging by a chain at his side

infact, i want someone to make this model, i suck at conversions and Ive never used green stuff so I would like one of the much better painters to do this model justice


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

well he has used so many weapons because i imagine him, being a senior member of the 1st company of the blood angels he would be entitled to change weapons for each sort of fight he gets himself into, I think he would switch the storm botler for his melta so he could take on the Tau's numerous battle suits, but the storm bolter kinda sneaked in there because of my over sight so ill fix it so he has a combi melta, thanks for the pick up, as to the power fist, each veteran has his favorite weapon, in Caleb's case his axe but a power fist is something NOT to give up lightly, so i thought why not give him both? any how i like axes:biggrin:, but that needs to be corrected so I'll get to editing,

Cheers,

Zboy234


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*SUSPICION IN THE RANKS​*The terminators moved through the citadel's dark passages, for all their bulk making little sound, Caleb stode beside the leader of the Grey Knights, a Astartes named Geron, the man, clad only in his tunic moved like a hunting cat, the boltgun he held looked tiny in his hands.

Caleb spoke into his vox, 

[All scout squads, report]

[Scout squad alpha-one reporting]

[Alpha-two here]

[Bravo-one, ready to move, brother]

[Good, has the Knight's wargear been retrieved?]

[Bravo-one here, affirmative, Bravo-two has just handed it over to the tech-marines, they are now currently clearing a path for the assault we are moving to join them]

[Very well, the Target is is nearly at the retrieval point, Alpha one and two will move out and get to the pick-up point, understood?]

[Loud and clear brother, Alpha-one moving]

[May the Emperor shine upon you brother, Alpha two relocating]

Caleb sighed with relief and switched over his vox to the squad's frequency and kept moving, then he realized Geron was staring intently at him

"Yes brother?" Caleb asked, his voice sounding robotic through his helmet's amplifiers.

"May I be so bold to ask brother, I am surprised you know of our presence here, how did the Blood Angels come by information about our incasiration?" queried Geron.

"That I do not know, you would have to ask Commander Dante, it was him who gave us this task" replied Caleb

"Very well, I am curious since even the planet's Governor was ignorant of our investigation" Geron continued, the words hanging heavily in the air.

"Let us drop this subject, we are nearly at the retrieval point, we must have our wits about us"

"Very well, _brother_" and Geron moved back behind Caleb.

Befor Caleb could ponder this, his squad moved out onto a landing pad, where a blood red thunderhawkawaited, the two scout squads formed up in a loose circle around the troopships, weapons facing out, watching for enemies.

"Brothers move to the Thunderhawks my squad shall see you off, go!"

"Yes Brother-Sergeant" replied one of the scout sergeants. and the scouts peeled off and moved into the Thunderhawk after the Grey Knights, as the rear ramp of the Thunderhawk closed and the ship began to lift off, one of Caleb's squad mates roared over the vox

[BATLLESUITS!!!!!]

From the top of the citadel three Tau battlesuits free fell, the blue flames of their alien jetpacks flared as they decended, Caleb leveled his combi-melta and let of a stream of shells, the mass reactive shells causing little damage to the xenos, then the whining roar of the autocannon blinked into life, the heavier shells causing much more damage than the squad's bolters, one of the suits was hit by a hail of fire, it's jetpack spluttered and died, the suit was sent falling to a firery demise far below.

The tau returned fire, super heated plasma hit the terminators hard, Caleb ordered the squad to teleport to safety when he was hit in the leg by a stray shot, burning a chunk of muscle bound fless to the bone, melting armor in the process, he quickly activated his teleport homer and dissapeared into the warp...


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*DEATH FROM ABOVE part 1​*
Caleb reappeared in the teleportation chamber, his squad standing against the walls heads bowed in prayer, but their heads shot up when one of the servitors burst out a surprised spurt of binary.

“He made it brothers” sighed one of the marines in relief.

“Well don’t stand there, get an apothecary!” replied Caleb a large smile plastered all over his face.

He had made it.

The rest of the campaign on Genii Locum was short and bloody, luckily the Imperial forces took light causalities, after the fall of the Tau’s leader in the planets capital, the zenos quickly capitulated and retreated to their ships and according to the Navy’s scouts making for Tau held territories.

Caleb’s squad spent time having their armor refitted and refurbished in preparation to plunge back into the last assaults against isolated pockets of enemy resistance, mostly Tau human auxiliaries.

The drop hangar was filled with the scurrying of servitors preparing the pods for service, Caleb always had thought the pods looked like huge metal teardrops, _‘more like drops of blood actually’ _he mused to himself, _‘isnt it ironic that the chapter’s icon delivered the Blood angels to battle, even to one like me the universe still has it’s little jokes’_

Caleb walked up the ramp of his squad’s drop pod, storing his combi-melta and power axe in lockers built into the walls of the transport. A disembodied, mechanical voice sounded over the vox in Caleb’s helmet

[Drop pods disengage in 3…2…1]

The pod was blasted from the ship as the clamps disengaged, the g-forces hit Caleb like a speeding rhino, and the pressure was lessened by the pod’s gravitational compensators. Caleb kept his eyes closed tightly until the pressure faded. When he opened his eyes the inside of the pod was bathed in red light.

Caleb breathed deep before he began to brief his squad. He activated his vox with a flick of his thoughts; 

[Brothers listen, we are being dropped inside the traitor’s defensive perimeter, and we are to destroy their artillery and communications. We will be joined by dreadnought Ares in our mission, The Emperor Protects]

The squad replied with similar benedictions and the squad lapsed into silence as the pod rattled around them, the fury of the pod’s re-entry threatening to crumple the pod like a piece of paper. Caleb always had hated drop pods, especially as a scout. 

The chances of the squad getting decimated before they even could fight back scared him the most, a marine dying because his pod got shot in re-entry was an abhorrent thought and Caleb pushed it away, beginning to chant his battle hymns….

A flashing dot blinked into life in the man hand, the blue light blinking fast, indicating what ever it had found was coming fast, very fast. The auxiliary’s eyes widened when he realized it was coming from above....


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*DEATH FROM ABOVE part 2*

The drop pods impacted with a roar, the craft was glowing with heat from re-entry, the doors opened with a labored hydraulic hiss and the Blood Angels charged out, their bolters spitting death as the ran for cover. The dreadnought Ares stomped out of its own pod and pounded towards a lone battlesuit, its vox casters screaming a challenge and its assault cannon spooling up to firing speed.

The battlesuit unleashed a tirade of plasma shots, engulfing the dreadnought in blue fire, but the venerable machine strode though unfazed, Ares assault cannon arm roaring, punching shells through the flames and into the enemy suit. One of the Tau’s arms arm was shredded by the dreadnoughts attack and the alien tried to flee ineptly firing with its remaining weapons. But Ares reached out and dragged the Tau back with a powered claw, and finished it with a punishing burst of cannon fire.

Caleb’s squad had been showering a cowering mob of fire warriors with bolter fire as Ares demolished the battlesuit, now with a howl the terminators charged the terrified humans and panicked aliens, powerfists making short work, the last enemy fell to brother Hadiel’s whirring chainfist.

[Brothers, stand fast, Ancient Ares is finishing of the rest, our objective is to destroy their coms] Caleb said over the squad’s sub vox, [Auspex says its to the north-east, move brothers!] and the terminators moved as one.

The last of the human auxiliaries had dug in around the communication bunker, scavenged imperial weapons were mixed in with Tau technology, a Leman russ had been emplace next to a floating Skyray.

[This isn’t going to be easy brothers, even if we had Ares with us we’d still have problems with a frontal assault, Brother Felix lay suppressing fire on the enemy along with Oriel and Raphael. While Nero, Hadiel and I deal with those tanks, MOVE!] Caleb ordered, already moving towards the Skyray.

The enemy lines winked into life, torrents of firepower howled down at the Angels, the skyray’s weapons trained on Caleb when something totally unexpected happened, Ares tore out of it.

[Ancient Ares, well done, have you destroyed their artillery already?] Caleb said to the hulking machine

[Yes young one, that last one was all they had; shall I deal with the Russ now?]Asked the dreadnought, unleashing sporadic bursts of canon fire at the enemy

[Yes as you wish Ancient, but let us accompany you, I wont be having a brother face a tank alone, If I can help it] replied Caleb

[You’ll make a fine leader, let us remove these traitors from existence] 

Together the terminators and dreadnought marched into the maelstrom….


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

bloomin heck ur still writing ur like a machine (cept that machines repeat themselves) u just keep writing good stuff (glad 2 see ur still at it).


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

WOOT BLOOD ANGELS they happen to be my fav SM chapter you story was wonderful it is good to see a good Blood Angels story


----------

